# new scoring system?



## hulcoop (9 May 2011)

I went to the recruiting centre today and was told that i didnt meet the requirements for infantry because of the new scroing system they had in place. the recruiter said that the system adds up ur work experiance physical activitys and clubs etc. from numbers 1-5 and i was ranked at a 2 and needed to be a 4 for infantry. when i did the aptitude test they said i was eligible for every trade , and i work out 3-4 days a week  and i have 4 years work experiance in a skilled trade and a high school diploma, but i do not belong to any clubs nor do i volunteer.

so i was wondering if anyone had more information on this system and tips to improve my score, or what other trade are available at my level, i want a field job, im a hands on learner and hate being stuck behind a desk.

or maybe a link to a thread on this topic that i could not find
thanks for any help, Josh


----------



## FactorXYZ (9 May 2011)

Stacked, you pretty much hit the nail on the head


----------



## BC Old Guy (9 May 2011)

The 1 to 5 scoring system has been around for some time.  It is used when there are not very many positions for an occupation, or when there are too many applications for the staff to process.  The scoring system is used so that the individuals with the best chance of succeeding in the occupation, and going through the recruiting process, are processed first.

I've been away from recruiting for a while, so they may well have adjusted the criteria for what activities result in what score.  However, with the limited number of vacancies for many occupations during the current recruiting year, it is understandable that all available screening tools are used.

If you qualify for all occupations, look at what other occupations are in demand.  My experience is that the Navy has had a difficult time filling the Naval Electronics tech positions.  

However, make certain that you chose an occupation that you are willing to work in.  There are too many tales of people accepting an available occupation, with the intention of transferring to another occupation soon after enrolment or being qualified.  This doesn't often work, and leads to dissatisfaction by the individual and the supervisor.

BCOG


----------



## hulcoop (10 May 2011)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> The 1 to 5 scoring system has been around for some time.  It is used when there are not very many positions for an occupation, or when there are too many applications for the staff to process.  The scoring system is used so that the individuals with the best chance of succeeding in the occupation, and going through the recruiting process, are processed first.
> 
> I've been away from recruiting for a while, so they may well have adjusted the criteria for what activities result in what score.  However, with the limited number of vacancies for many occupations during the current recruiting year, it is understandable that all available screening tools are used.
> 
> ...



i will be applying for artillery  air defense and hopefully i get a chance to transfer. thank you for the insight


----------



## FactorXYZ (10 May 2011)

A bit of an off topic question, but with all this talk of CT's, do personnel in the CF get priority in regards to job openings when they apply for a CT, or does it all go back to the merit system?


----------



## hulcoop (10 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I think you missed what he said...
> 
> Do not join the CF with an occupation you plan to transfer out of...



I believe that I will enjoy air defence and if I get the oppertunity later in my career i might consider a transfer


----------



## jwtg (10 May 2011)

hulcoop said:
			
		

> I believe that I will enjoy  air defence and if I get the oppertunity later in my career i might consider a transfer


Enjoying your trade choice is very important. Changing your occupation is possible, but you may or may not have that option at some point in your career.

Prepare for the worst, and make sure you're in a trade you'll enjoy.


----------



## lennoj (10 May 2011)

FactorXYZ said:
			
		

> A bit of an off topic question, but with all this talk of CT's, do personnel in the CF get priority in regards to job openings when they apply for a CT, or does it all go back to the merit system?



I'm not a recruiter nor have I dealt with recruiting,  if I am wrong in answering your off topic question someone here with the experience will be quick to correct me.

Each trade has X forecasted openings for the FY. From these openings a certain number of spots are allotted to those coming off of the street and  the remainder are divided up between CT's, OT's and other types of "in-house" transfers or positions can be lent from one career manager to another.

When I did my CT, I went through an interview process to determine suitability for the trade I was applying for. From what I took away from the process is that I was being scored against other CT applicants who also wanted into the trade. 

Above is my nut shell way of explaining the CT side.

EDIT: Grammar


----------

